

The Blackmail/Extortion Business Model - ohashi
http://www.kevinohashi.com/01/02/2011/blackmailextortion-business-model

======
jdp23
Great post, well worth reading. But blackmail's such an ugly word. He should
have called it the Fishpaste/Extortion Business Model.
[http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/BlackmailIsSuchAn...](http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/BlackmailIsSuchAnUglyWord)

~~~
ohashi
I will keep that in mind, fishpaste business model.

